# Sylvester Stallone - Getting in shape for "The Expendables"



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2009)

notice all the tats.

keep in mind when you look at his ripped physique, which is better than most 20 year olds, *he is 62 years old*!!!!


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats so crazy.

The marvel of modern day medicine/drugs.

But even still, living a healthy lifestyle your whole life is quite commendable.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 13, 2009)

I was expecting a "Yo Adrianne!" at the end lol.

GH really does wonders i guess, but nevertheless the guy is still a beast. I've had 60 something year olds with hip transplants and such who were bed bound. This guy is running around and pushing iron. Quite commendable indeed.


----------



## heeholler (Mar 13, 2009)

I just wonder why so late in life he decided to get tattoos.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2009)

heeholler said:


> I just wonder why so late in life he decided to get tattoos.



same here, very strange, I would like to hear him explain why all the tats later in life...I am thinking maybe because he knows that the Rocky series is now over?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2009)

Totally doesnt look like a man in his sixties. Easily looks late forties. Good show, old man!


----------



## Jarhed (Mar 13, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2009)

one of the reasons I idolize and respect Sly a little bit more than Arnold is because he has stayed true to bodybuilding and fitness, it seems like he never gets out of shape, unless its deliberate for a movie role.


----------



## Jarhed (Mar 13, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## CORUM (Mar 13, 2009)

Prince said:


> one of the reasons I idolize and respect Sly a little bit more than Arnold is because he has stayed true to bodybuilding and fitness, it seems like he never gets out of shape, unless its deliberate for a movie role.



talking about Arnold, I saw a pic of him standing next to Randy Couture, and Randy engulphed Arnold. Arnold made Randy look HUGE!!!! I don't think Randy is really that big of a guy I think he is around 230??? Anyway the pic was on the UFC website.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2009)

Wonder if he dyes his hair?


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 14, 2009)

That's 62? holy shit.

Looks like he went under the knife. His skin was a lot looser from his age in Rocky Balboa.. here he's all tight again. I don't say that as a bad thing, just something that stood out to me.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 14, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> That's 62? holy shit.
> 
> Looks like he went under the knife. His skin was a lot looser from his age in Rocky Balboa.. here he's all tight again. I don't say that as a bad thing, just something that stood out to me.



It's called a facelift.
i.e. botox


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2009)

its no secret that Sly had a face lift, and I am sure he also gets botox injections, its also no secret that he uses hGH, he probably use testosterone as well but my guess is just for normal HRT, and yes he dies his hair too.


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 14, 2009)

I was talking more about the skin on his chest looks a lot tighter than in Rocky, like he had some kind of operation to stretch it.

Again, I'm not ripping the guy at all... He looks amazing either way.


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2009)

I see what you're saying, but I think he just leaner now.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried any of his products?


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 14, 2009)

I tried the mrps & high protein pudding back when they first came out.  I liked both.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2009)

Prince said:


> notice all the tats.
> 
> keep in mind when you look at his ripped physique, which is better than most 20 year olds, *he is 62 years old*!!!!



he also has 10x's the testosterone of a normal 20yr old


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2009)

clemson357 said:


> Has anyone tried any of his products?



Instone is out of business.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2009)

PreMier said:


> he also has 10x's the testosterone of a normal 20yr old



I highly doubt that, as I said above he probably uses testosterone for HRT only, that means to keep his levels "normal", not normal for a 62 year old, but more like for a 25-30 year old.


----------



## AllOut (Mar 15, 2009)

I totally agree.  Stallone is not stupid and the last thing a guy in his 60's want is extra extrogen gloating around.

By the way, it's a shame his magazine went out of print.  It wasn't half bad...


----------

